# links



## tontolete

No sé si esta pregunta pertenezca a este foro. Como soy relativamente nuevo, acabo de descubrir el 'modo avanzado' para escribir los mensajes.

También descubrí otra cosa que dice abajo: 
Dar formato a ligas automáticamente. Y no entiendo qué quiere decir.

Fui a la página en inglés y allá usan la palabra 'parse'  WR dice que eso quiere decir 'analizar sintacticamente'.

y tambien dice 'link'. No es 'link' un 'enlace'?. Liga para mí es algo completamente diferente. 

Cómo se analiza sintácticamente un enlace??? 

Estoy confuso porque no le encuentro el sentido a eso. Qué hace la página cuando se marca  ese cuadro? 

gracias a todos por su ayuda

tontolete


----------



## Kungli

Liga se usa como Link, sí.
Creo que se refiere a spell-grammar check, no estoy segura, un moderador puede responder tus preguntas.


----------



## xOoeL

Lo de las "ligas" es que si pones una dirección de una página Web, automáticamente se reconoce y se convierte en un enlace a la página (sin tener que usar el botón del mundo con los eslabones que aparece encima del cuadro donde se escribe)


----------



## tontolete

Gracias!!. He visto que hay personas que ponen 'aquí' o 'haga click aquí' y no necesariamente la direccion de la pagina. Como se hace eso?

Se que probablemente no estoy en el foro correcto, si es asi, por favor que alguien me cambie. Soy completamente novato en esto.

Gracias. 

tontolete


----------



## xOoeL

Pues para eso escribes primero la palabra ("aquí", por ejemplo), luego la seleccionas y por último, pulsas el botón que te dije antes para poner el enlace que deseas.

PD: Arriba de cada página hay un enlace a los archivos de ayuda.


----------



## zebedee

Primero abres el enlace que quieres en otra página.
p.ej: http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2
Con el botón derecho del ratón das a "copiar" la dirección.
Después vuelves a tu post y escribes la palabra que quieres que funcione como link.
p.ej: aquí
Seleccionas esa palabra y das al botón que representa un globo terráqueo con eslabones que te dijo xOoeL en su post nº3.

En la ventanita que se te abre, con el botón derecho pegas la dirección que habías copiado, y luego das a Aceptar.

Tu palabra se convierte en tu link.
p.ej: aquí

Voy a cambiar tu hilo de sitio, es más propio del foro de Comments & Suggestions.


----------



## elroy

En cuanto a "parse" el problema es que la palabra tiene (al menos) dos significados bien distintos en inglés:

Sí, puede significar "analizar sintácticamente" - se dice por ejemplo, "Please parse this sentence grammatically" pero también se usa en el sentido "parse the link", que no tiene nada que ver con el análisis sintáctico.  Mira las definiciones aquí.


----------



## tontolete

Gracias a todos. Seguiré tratando. 

Hago un ensayo aquí a ver si funciona.

aqui

Funcionó?


----------



## tontolete

No. No funcionó. Le hago clic y me dice que la página no se puede mostrar. Creo que voy a renunciar...(((((


----------



## xOoeL

Sí funciona, sólo que has puesto lo de http:// dos veces (la que venía más la de la dirección que pegaste)


----------



## Rayines

tontolete said:


> No. No funcionó. Le hago clic y me dice que la página no se puede mostrar. Creo que voy a renunciar...(((((


Un detalle para el éxito . Cuando "pegas" en la ventana el link, fíjate que no quede escrito dos veces el http// del principio (que aparece seleccionado), porque a veces no te das cuenta, y queda dos veces, entonces .
¡Prueba y suerte!
¡Si ya lo decía xOoeL !


----------



## tontolete

Bueno... gracias. Vuelvo a hacerlo. Espero que funcione esta vez. 

Aqui

Hecho.. será que funciona???


----------



## tontolete

Ja! lo logré!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gracias, gracias a todos. Sé que es una tontería y me comporto como un niño pequeño, pero me agrada mucho haberlo logrado. 

Una frase que aprendi alguna vez hace muchos años de mi hermana mayor:

Little things mean a lot. Ella siempre lo dice en ingles, no sé porqué. 

De nuevo gracias a todos.

tontolete


----------



## xOoeL

No, no es una tontería.
Cualquier logro nos llena de satisfacción, y más si nos ha costado tanto.
¡Felicidades!


----------



## tontolete

Muchas gracias a todos. Son los mejores.. 
 
tontolete


----------

